# Lloris brutto infortunio, il braccio si rompe. Video.



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Bruttissimo infortunio per il portiere del Tottenham che contro il Brighton è stato protagonista di una papera che ha portato ad una rottura del braccio. Il francese è uscito con la maschera d'ossigeno.

In basso il video con l'infortunio.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

noi abbiamo un grande portiere da vendergli. vai donnarumma fuori dalle balle!


----------

